# this site ruined my life (because i let it)



## Aust!n (Aug 14, 2014)

speaks for itself. getting so caught up with it is ridiculous, letting an illness that doesn't exist define you is even more ridiculous. I'm so glad I'm getting better and having my new start soon. i wasted almost 5 years.. pathetic


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2014)

Austin you are deff getting better and I've seen you go up and down through the years, I truly don't think you hate this site because you know you've made some good friendships off of here, me in particular, I never stopped looking out for you just like you said, and it was an outlet for us in many ways, it's supportive. You're new start is going to be amazing and I'm proud of you that you're taking the steps you need too, can't wait to see hear all about saliby down in AZ :smile:


----------



## Praise the Dawning (Nov 10, 2014)

Illness that doesn't exist?

Wot


----------

